# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  طراحی سایت های متفاوت

## CsharpNevisi

سلام روزتون به خیر مهندسا

یه بار یه سایتی برای یه شرکت طراحی کردم و با توجه به اینکه خودم خیلی از طرح خوشم اومدو خلاقیت به خرج دادم ولی کارفرما خوشش نیومد , مجبور شدم براش یه سایت با شمایل روتین بزنم و استقبال کرد .
به نظرتون مانور دادن رو همچین سایت هایی اشتباهه ؟
یا اصلا همچین سایت هایی که شمایل و قالب روتین ندارند میتونن اینده ای داشته باشن ؟
نمونه طراحی شده : http://ippvco.com/Others/Soniran/

----------


## saghari

درود دوست گرامی
یک نکته رو فراموش نکنید. قالب هایی که روتین میشوند و متقاضی زیادی پیدا میکنند روزی برای اولین بار نوشته و طراحی شده اند و در مرور زمان با توجه نیاز مشتریان درخواست استفاده از آنها زیاد میشود.
بعنوان یک کارفرما زمانیکه قصد سفارش محصولی را دارد که قبلا نمونه های معروفی از اون ساخته و طراحی شده، استفاده از قالب های مشاهده این کمک رو بهش میکنه که مراجعه کنندگان و مشتریانش راحت تر با اون سرویس ارتباط بر قرار کنن.
به شخصه در موارد اینچنینی توصیه میکنم بصورت ترکیبی همل بشه یعنی کلیت نیاز حفظ بشه و خلاقیت شما در پیاده سازی جزئیات استفاده بشه.
بعنوان یک مثال واضح تر در خصوص سرویس ارسال ایمیل شما بعنوان مشتری ناخداگاه انتظار تشابه سرویس نوشته شده رو با یکی از سرویس های یاهو یا جیمیل دارید و سرویس نوشته شده رو با اونها مقایسه میکنید.

----------


## moslem.hady

توی تمام بخش ها باید یه پست رو ارسال کنید؟؟؟

----------

